# Short Ram Intake



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm plannin on putting a short ram intake on this weekend with a K&N cone filter...what kind of gains should I be expecting? Is it going to me in the low, mid, or high end of the power band? All I'm doing is taking the gold adapter out of the air box and using that as my MAF adapter and just connecting the cone right to my MAF.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

honestly, that won't work as a MAF adapter... when you attach the cone filter, you'll use a hose clamp and you'll need to put a lot of pressure on it.. that gold plate ain't gonna be able to handle the pressure...


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

i was just going by the directions on one of the links from this board in the Max FAQ/Help Guide. Oh well, I'll figure it out. So, what about the gains and where in the power band?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Gains will be more noticeable in the higher rpms. Look for roughly 5-8hp more in that area. (that is a very rough estimate...get a before/after dyno to be sure)


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

good, that's where my car needs the help, in high end. can't dyno cause there is like no dyno near me for miles, which really sux. oh well, any help i can get with my car i'll be happy with.


----------

